# will 16x8's fit on b14 with +20 offset



## jdmb14 (Aug 29, 2011)

A buddy of mine has these there clean but I want to kno if they would fit and I want to do stretch the tires wondering does anyone know what size to put maybe like 225/50/16 and stretch them let me kno thanks

Ps. It's going on a b14 95 200sx


----------

